# *waves to everyone*



## Cyprian (Jun 25, 2003)

Hiya! I just joined  I'm from canada, and I have a 4 yo grey tabby names Gizmo, and a 11 week light grey tabby with white paws named Orion, along with the cats is the dog Bandit, and my little corn snake Tika


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

Cyprian I welcome you and your pet family to the Cat Forum!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi Cyprian. Welcome to the Cat Forum. I'm from Canada as well. Hope you like the forum and it's nice to have you here!


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi Cyprian, Welcome!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Wohoo! Another Canuk... Where in Canada are you?


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Good question!! You have so many similarities to my friend in Banff, Canada. I wrote about it in the Cat Chat "Outside on a Leash" thread.

But, if you are not my friend then you must meet her sometime!!! Hehehe. Hope you share some pictures soon!

tanyuh


----------



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

Hello Cyprian and welcome!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!  
A snake, how cool! I have always wondered how my cat would relate to other animals. What do your cats think of your snake?


----------



## Cyprian (Jun 25, 2003)

Lori said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> A snake, how cool! I have always wondered how my cat would relate to other animals. What do your cats think of your snake?


Having a snake gets about the same reaction from your cat that an aquarium does; kitty tv. Gizmo thinks that Tika is a toy in a tank just for him to stare at (and occasionally attempt to bat at through the glass) I've found him sitting on the floor staring up at the terrarium for hours, just waiting for a glimpse of Tika, even tho she's sleeping in her hidey hole lol.. Orion is scared of her, but then he's a kitten yet and gets spooked easily, I'm sure he'll move to Gizmo's train of thought soon enough 

thnx for the warm welcome everyone


----------

